# Best Breeder in Texas?



## Andrew Robert (Nov 19, 2010)

Hello All,

This might be relative but I'm wondering who in Texas produces the healthiest GSDs? I'm looking for a companion dog with mild to medium drive and with medium protective instincts. I'd like him to fetch and have enough endurance to run a mile or two every other day. I'd also like him to watch the wife and house, possibly a kid or two in the future, while I'm away on business. I'm not looking to add to our pack for another 6 months, at least... The only desirable trait to me is thick bone structure similar to the DDR GSDs. 


Thanks in advance.
A


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Plano, TX | Rook


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Rook is beautiful!

What is wrong with people? 

Emoore, we're neighbors... almost.


----------



## lemans (Jun 18, 2005)

Jon Gjerpe is in Albany Texas, he is known to produce/breed solid dogs, probably the only guy I can recommend through personal experience.
You can pm me if you like for his info.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

My dog is out of Vollkommen kennel in Amarillo. I've talked to two other members that have dogs from there and we're all really happy with them.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

One of mine is from Jennifer: vom Tal der Schatten - German Shepherds. I'm very pleased with her, great temperament, beautiful girl.

There are a couple you need to absolutely stay away from. I will pm those to you.


----------



## Andrew Robert (Nov 19, 2010)

Thanks for all the recommendations. I'm going to read through their websites over the weekend.

a.


----------



## bjielsl (Aug 8, 2011)

Stosh said:


> My dog is out of Vollkommen kennel in Amarillo. I've talked to two other members that have dogs from there and we're all really happy with them.


 
I am moving back to Amarillo in 10 months... and looking to get my second GSD, glad I found this post!


----------

